# NYC dojos



## Syn (Aug 1, 2006)

One of my friends lives in NY and he would love to start up Aikido, but he says there are no Dojos in NYC but I'm almost positive there are, so does anyone know of any, and if so put up the information or a link to a website?


----------



## Kreth (Aug 2, 2006)

Apparently he didn't look very hard. There's at least 30.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, New York should be loaded with tons of dojos from every conceivable style.  Good luck to your friend.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 3, 2006)

One of the largest and well known:

New York Aikikai

Click here for Tohei style.

Click here for Tomiki style.

You might also consider James Berkley, who teaches privately.  There's a thread here on Martial Talk about him.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2006)

One of Ueshiba's students had a dojo in NYC at one time. Sorry but I cannot remember his name.


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 21, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> One of Ueshiba's students had a dojo in NYC at one time. Sorry but I cannot remember his name.



Thats the New York Aikikai dojo, taught(partly) by Yamada Sensei.  I attended last years christmas seminar and was very impressed.  My Sensei's son also teaches there on occasion.  It's a very nice place, if I lived close enough I'd train there myself.


----------



## Aikironin (Aug 28, 2006)

Well New York Aikikai would be the predominate dojo as being formed in 1964 by Y. Yamada Sensei, although S. Sugano (also an Hombu dojo uchideshi) teaches there as well.  You also have Bond Street Dojo which was formed 10 Years later in 74 by an american deshi of O' sensei Terry Dobson.  This school falls under ASU or Saotome's organization, both are aikikai affiliated and very good.  There is also Shin Budo Kai, which is an offshoot of Koichi Tohei's Ki aikido, again a very good choice.  There are others off course but these three would be a great starting point.  As I would consider the others as offshoots of those 3 main styles.  this is by no means any disrespect to any school I didn't mention, i.e. Park Slope, Jikishinkan, Juba Nour's group and Tomiki people as well.

Off course that is my opinion I could be wrong.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2006)

The Lorax said:
			
		

> Thats the New York Aikikai dojo, taught(partly) by Yamada Sensei. I attended last years christmas seminar and was very impressed. My Sensei's son also teaches there on occasion. It's a very nice place, if I lived close enough I'd train there myself.


 
Thank you, apparently I am now old AND forgetful.


----------



## Aikironin (Aug 29, 2006)

Also a quick reminder, Most of the "name" dojo in NYC or in the U.S. for that matter, more than likely you will NOT be learning directly from Yamada, Sugano, Chiba, Saotome, Ikeda.  As a) they are travelling quite extensively or b) they are in their early to mid seventies.  More than likely you will be training with one of their senior students.  This is not a bad thing, as they are very accomplished themselves and more than likely will give you a better one on one attention than when the Shihans are on the mat.  Another thing, especially in NYC, no matter how great that dojo may be, if you are taking 3-4 trains/busses to get there, more often than not, you may find the excuse not to go, compared to a lesser known dojo that is enroute to home or work.  Basically, it is more important to train regularly and be dedicated, and I have found that those who have the dojo conveinently located will in the long run do this.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there is a Yoshinkan school too.
You can contact the instructors through AANA at www.doshinkan-aikido.org
They are listed as NY.  I think they're in the city.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

This may not be the best place to post seminar infomration, but since it is at the NYC dojo I reference above, I thought it would be ok this once.
This would be a good way to meet the teacher and learn something about it:

*Hello everyone,*
*I am sending this notice out to invite everyone to a  Yoshinkan Aikido Seminar being hosted by the NY Yoshinkan Dojo on Friday  November 10th and Saturday November 11th...David Fryberger Sensei, now head  instructor of the Los Angeles Aikido Dojo and former head instructor and founder  of the NY Yoshinkan will be teaching a 2 day seminar at the Manhattan Dojo,  located at Bridge for Dance 2726 Broadway 3rd floor , New York, NY between  104-105 streets..Schedule and fees for the seminar are? Friday  evening 7:30- 9:30pm, $20.00, Saturday 12:30- 4:30, $40.00.......Both days  $50.00 total...Please forward this message to anyone you can think of that may  interested of attending regardless of martial arts experience..It is open to all  styles and ranks..*
*Thank You and we look forward to seeing you  soon.......Joe Scarlato*
?​ *If  you have questions or comments you can contact us at nyyoshinkan@verizon.net*​


----------

